# Tel Aviv- the City that Smiles Back at You :)



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

The purpose of this thread is to both introduce you to my lovely city, Tel Aviv, and also to try and capture its people and its atmosphere in pictures. It is a city that is both fun, friendly, and incredibly laid-back; and also cosmopolitan, ambitious and forward-thinking. I hope to convey this sense to you through these pictures. 

All photos in this thread are from Thomas Schlijper unless stated otherwise.

I will update this thread periodically when I am able to find pictures.

:cheers2:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

"Social Justice Protests"


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

A city of contrasts


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Even the recycling bins here have a personality.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Typical street scene in Tel Aviv--- people just hanging out with their friends and talking. The people are very social and friendly, even (and especially) to strangers.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunset


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Traffic at Night

You can see how small the streets are and how small many of the buildings are. I think this gives the city, at times, the feel of a small village where everyone knows everyone else. I think it gives the city a very warm, personal and homey feeling.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

It is also, perhaps surprisingly, a very green city.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Very interesting looking city.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

^^

Thank you!  :cheers2:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Typical side streets


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Outside the National Theatre Building


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ugly and pretty


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Side Street









National Theatre


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

http://schlijper.nl/search/aviv/110311-14-sderot-ben-tsiyon.photo


----------



## charliepilot (Oct 13, 2007)

I LOVE TLV!!!!!!!!!!!! ONE OF THE BEST CITIES IN THE WORLD!!!! GREETINGS FROM HONDURAS:cheers:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you my friend!  :cheers2:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bauhaus architecture


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

http://schlijper.nl/search/aviv/101116-34-brant.photo


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

I really have to visit this city.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

^^

You are most invited!  :cheers2:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bauhaus


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

http://schlijper.nl/search/aviv/100921-15-rothschild.photo


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Movie Theatre


----------



## charliepilot (Oct 13, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!! TLV REALLY HAS A YOUNG POPULATION! LOVE IT!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Gracias mi amigo!!!  :banana:

:cheers2:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Next


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Next


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

next


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

http://schlijper.nl/search/aviv/091108-37-shlomo-lahat-promenade.photo


----------



## Mesch (Mar 26, 2008)

awesome thread.


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

חבר1.0;84120040 said:


> [
> Since the protest in Israel, has the price of housing gone down?[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mesch said:


> awesome thread.


Thanks a lot.  :cheers2:

I'd love to see something here about Saudi too. 



ExcellentALWAYS said:


> Oh, that last pic is amusing.:lol:
> 
> Since the protest in Israel, has the price of housing gone down?


Not really, the cost of housing here is still insane.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photos from Tel Aviv...thanks for reviving this thread Yellow Fever.:cheers:


----------



## James1901 (Apr 14, 2012)

Linguine said:


> splendid photos from Tel Aviv...thanks for reviving this thread Yellow Fever.:cheers:


Agreed.

By any chance to do you remember what "Tel Aviv Runners 7" was shot with?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks guys!




Hot spring day at beach by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Segwaying by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Like father like son by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Climbing by the dead sea by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Dressed up for passover by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Old port sundown by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Palm in park by Mixmaster, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tel Aviv by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Azrieli Center by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Azrieli Center by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Sun sets on Israel by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Tel Aviv, Israel by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Enough for today by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Palm in park by Mixmaster, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beach time by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Frishman Beach, Tel Aviv by Mixmaster, on Flickr


First sunset, Tel Aviv beach by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Hilton Hotel and Beach by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Neve Tzedek facade, Tel Aviv by Danny~F, on Flickr


Azrieli towers, Tel Aviv by Danny~F, on Flickr


A Tel Aviv skyline by Danny~F, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rotschild street, Tel Aviv by Danny~F, on Flickr


Tel Aviv Promenade








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrapx/6993609292/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrapx/7139695495/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrapx/6993608094/


Ha Carmel Market








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrapx/6991968784/in/photostream/


Shuk Ha Carmel








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrapx/7138051101/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrapx/6991966228/in/photostream/


חגיגות חמש שנים לבלוג by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr


Tel Aviv, Independence day 4 by ilorca, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tel Aviv by romanpaluga, on Flickr


independence day by romanpaluga, on Flickr


Israeli air force by romanpaluga, on Flickr


Bike Share Tel Aviv by _Alicia, on Flickr


Tel Aviv, Israel by carmel kozlov, on Flickr


IMG_2238 by alex2go, on Flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great pictures!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tel-Aviv Stock Exchange Reflections 4 by Meiki67, on Flickr


Tel-Aviv Stock Exchange Reflections 1 by Meiki67, on Flickr


Tel-Aviv Stock Exchange Reflections 2 by Meiki67, on Flickr


120521 20 05 Israel, Tel Aviv, Ha'Yarkon by schlijper, on Flickr


120521 20 05 Israel, Tel Aviv, Gordon Beach by schlijper, on Flickr


IMG_20120521_150534 by itai bachar, on Flickr


Tel-Aviv by *ulka*, on Flickr


Tel-Aviv by *ulka*, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the amazing photos, love the market scenes from Tel Aviv...:cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

great photo tour...
thanks for the effort of putting them together.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks guys!



Tel Aviv bus station by SharinaChrista, on Flickr


Tel Aviv from high above by Leevi23, on Flickr


Tel Aviv promenade at night by Leevi23, on Flickr


tel aviv beach - חוף תל אביב by israel captures, on Flickr


IMG_8163 by israel captures, on Flickr


Yehoshua gardens - גני יהושע by israel captures, on Flickr


Ayalon & Tel-Aviv City 2012 by d3vilh, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7294036216/
TYP on Tel Aviv Pride crosswalk


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

View of Tel Aviv from Old Jaffa by Patwig, on Flickr


IMG_1470 by jseamon, on Flickr


IMG_1463 by jseamon, on Flickr


IMG_1466 by jseamon, on Flickr


IMG_1485 by jseamon, on Flickr


IMG_1465 by jseamon, on Flickr


IMG_1461 by jseamon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tel Aviv 07/07/12 by Grand Parc Bordeaux, on Flickr


Tel Aviv 07/07/12 by Grand Parc Bordeaux, on Flickr


Tel Aviv 07/07/12 by Grand Parc Bordeaux, on Flickr


Tel Aviv 07/07/12 by Grand Parc Bordeaux, on Flickr


Tel Aviv 07/07/12 by Grand Parc Bordeaux, on Flickr


Untitled by LoicJack, on Flickr


Tel Aviv - King David Tower by AlexSven, on Flickr


Tel Aviv - Shuk HaCarmel by AlexSven, on Flickr


Tel Aviv - Shuk HaCarmel by AlexSven, on Flickr


Tel Aviv - Shuk HaCarmel by AlexSven, on Flickr


Tel Aviv - Shuk HaCarmel by AlexSven, on Flickr


Tel Aviv - Drummers Beach by AlexSven, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tel Aviv marina by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Cable skiing in Tel Aviv by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Untitled by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Camel warning by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Reading Power Plant by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Hilton, Tel Aviv by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Fishing in the Med by Mixmaster, on Flickr


Namal by Mixmaster, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome....:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Right back at ya by ivan.kovacevic, on Flickr


game over by ivan.kovacevic, on Flickr


Jewish kippas by ivan.kovacevic, on Flickr


Pearls by ivan.kovacevic, on Flickr


Jaffa flea market in Tel Aviv by ivan.kovacevic, on Flickr


Strange building in Tel Aviv by ivan.kovacevic, on Flickr


Tel Aviv beaches by ivan.kovacevic, on Flickr


Luch break in the eastern european place in Haifa by ivan.kovacevic, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

edlt


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/b_mcg/7996361766/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/b_mcg/7996336057/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/b_mcg/7996341148/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/b_mcg/7996338652/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/b_mcg/7996317361/


tel aviv by reidspice, on Flickr


2012-06-10 17.43.04 by stefan_ka, on Flickr


2012-06-10 17.46.49 by stefan_ka, on Flickr


----------



## JET_ARGENTINA (Sep 13, 2012)

nice photos and nice boys :naughty:


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Aerial pics



Spurdo said:


> Tel-Aviv
> 
> 
> Tel-Aviv From above by xnir, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Tel Aviv by night,a look from top of Azrieli Center by Meir Jacob | מאיר יעקב, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tel Aviv at Golden Hour by Meir Jacob | מאיר יעקב, on Flickr


Tel Aviv från Jaffa by ja ta, on Flickr


The Azrieli Center in Tel Aviv by Edward Beaman, on Flickr


Park Tzameret Apartment Buildings in Tel Aviv by Edward Beaman, on Flickr


_DSC0061 by Shay Tal, on Flickr


TEDxJaffa by Aviv Ron - 6643 by TEDxJaffa, on Flickr


Sovev Tel Aviv 2012 by urini, on Flickr


Sovev Tel Aviv 2012 by urini, on Flickr


Tel Aviv Israel by ALEX735, on Flickr


Tel Aviv Israel by ALEX735, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/1309kr/8055724926/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing aerial and skyline photos from Tel Aviv....:cheers:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

those night shots are truly amazing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks guys!



IMG_2435 by SChick2025, on Flickr


IMG_2361 by SChick2025, on Flickr


Untitled by Lina Nagano, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moshackstudios/8106592998/


IMG_1586 by israel captures, on Flickr


Ramat gan - רמת גן by israel captures, on Flickr


girls dancing - ילדות רוקדות by israel captures, on Flickr


cakes - עוגות by israel captures, on Flickr


mall - קניון by israel captures, on Flickr


Ashdod marina - מרינה באשדוד by israel captures, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surinam cherry, pitanga - פיטנגו by israel captures, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gugipictures/8148248623/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gugipictures/8148284982/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gugipictures/8082413665/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gugipictures/8082406494/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gugipictures/8057489757/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gugipictures/7810218370/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tel Aviv at War Routine November 2012 תל אביב בשגרת מלחמה, נובמבר by Shachar Laudon pics, on Flickr


Lightning storm over Israel סופת ברקים מעל ישראל by Shachar Laudon pics, on Flickr


Tel Aviv at War Routine November 2012 תל אביב בשגרת מלחמה, נובמבר by Shachar Laudon pics, on Flickr


Tel Aviv, the one and only by koala-x, on Flickr


Tel-Aviv Riviera 2 by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


Tel-Aviv Hotels by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


Colorful boats by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great shots!
thanx


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

sadly want be-going to Tel Aviv all tourists are leaving. (in light of recent events)
But looks a great place, sure it will be a great place in the future.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tel aviv beach by ori.smj, on Flickr


Untitled by ori.smj, on Flickr


Israeli navy by ori.smj, on Flickr



2012_11_11_cz_9080 by czav gva, on Flickr


בניית פרוייקט השוק הסיטונאי by Yoav Lerman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qc-kiwi/8267345781/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/qc-kiwi/8267335691/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qc-kiwi/8268430634/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qc-kiwi/8267338221/


Tel Aviv beach 11 Dec. 2112 by schnapper_j, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

CANON 60D by kobi photography, on Flickr


CANON 60D by kobi photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Old Man, Market by jonykadi, on Flickr


Trubadur Tel-Aviv 1_tone abc YH71 by artphoto.co.il, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tel Aviv by Maxmroz, on Flickr


Tel Aviw zimową, wieczorowa porą ... by Maxmroz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Israel by Maxmroz, on Flickr


Tel Aviv by Maxmroz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tel Aviv by Night by Xenedis, on Flickr


130107 10 51 Israel, Tel Aviv, Derech Hel HaShiryon by schlijper, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

130107 11 46 Israel, Bnei Brak, Rabbi Akiva by schlijper, on Flickr


130107 11 13 Israel, Tel Aviv, Ayalon by schlijper, on Flickr


----------

